# How to find half of 11/16 the easy way.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

How many times have you had to find the halfway point between some odd numbers? 
Here is an easy way to measure the distance between those odd measurements.

Put your tape at one end of the board and simply angle the other end till you get to an easily divisible number. Then mark the half way point, or quarters, or whatever.

Here is an example of a board measuring 2 3/4. Some of you know what half of this is, but you don't have to know, just slide the end of the tape till the other edge is on three inches. 









Like this. 









Then mark the 1 1/2 which is now halfway. This works on just about anything you want to divide in two, three, four…..

Olef pointed out that the tape I'm using wouldn't give the 'exact' half way point, but if I didn't have a camera in my hand I'd have started the tape on the one inch mark, or used a ruler which I usually do when I measure. I don't like tape measures, the rivets can loosen up and make every measurement you use slightly off. I prefer a metal ruler.


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

The way you are holding the tape measure in the picture will not give you the half way poin./ The tab on the end of the tape measure is not as wide as the tape. Which side of the tape are you going to read the 1 1/2 inches on?


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Just double the denominator.


----------



## rasp (Mar 20, 2012)

picked up this trick in college, from an elderly fellow that grew up in England, earned his apprenticeship building boats. so many tricks to learn.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

oluf, I was not in my shop when I did this. I rarely use tape measures, I prefer a ruler, so yes, it won't be exactly half with this tape unless you hold the tape on the left side of the line. But you get the point. I would hold the tape at the one inch mark if I didn't have a camera in one hand, lol.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Very slick, I will have to remember this. Thanks


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks. Very good trick. Ijust learned that the other day. You can use it to find mult. Spacings also like 3 or four equal spaces..good for dovetail layout. Pretty cool trick.

When getting down in fractions i don't like below 16th. I bought a digital thickness gage and it reads 11/64..?? Whats that?..is that alittle more than 2/16ths….to much info….we are dealing with wood here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Roy and Norm had to demonstrate that about 15 times before I finally remembered it ;-))


----------



## wee3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea,thats a good tip,use it alot with steel [email protected]


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice tip, thanks for the reminder I used that tip years ago and somehow forgot all about it.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I just keep a 12" metal center riule in my apron. Use it all the time


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I just keep a 12" metal center ruler in my apron. Use it all the time


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

ducky911 , 11/64s is time to run it thru the planer one more time for just a skosh bit. and a skosh is a real Tech term.  I would have to get out my calculator and mess with it for a while to come up with the right answer for that.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

The tab on the end of the tape is not necessarily accurate anyways. Just use the 1 inch mark and the 4 inch mark and use the middle mark (2-1/2 in.). Better yet use a good 6 inch machinist ruler instead.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

